# ترانيم حزينه لاسبوع الالام



## نيرمين عزمى (3 أبريل 2009)

*ترانيم حزينه لاسبوع الالام











شريط طقس اسبوع الالام 
لفريق ابو فام

30mb

http://www.4shared. com/file/ 44313613/ c214025/_ __online. html




3

شريط الجمعة العظيمة 
للشماس ساتر ميخائيل

الوجة الاول
13mb

http://www.4shared. com/file/ 44329281/ 1cf9a828/ Elkum3a_El3azuma _Side_A.html

[SIZE=+0]الوجة الثانى
13mb[/SIZE]

http://www.4shared. com/file/ 44330185/ 59bab452/ Elkum3a_El3azuma _SideB.html




4

شريط مطعون لاجلى
لأبونا برسوم شاكر

الوجة الاول
11mb

http://www.4shared. com/file/ 44397093/ 7f676a09/ Mat3on_Le_ Akley_Side_ A.html

الوجة الثانى
11mb

http://www.4shared. com/file/ 44397784/ fd57d86e/ Mat3on_Le_ Akley_Side_ B.html





5

شريط قيثارة الالام
لأبونا جورجيوس بطرس

الوجة الاول
14mb

http://www.4shared. com/file/ 44403976/ 1284d19/Kuzart_ El_2lam_Side_ A.html

الوجة الثانى
14mb

http://www.4shared. com/file/ 44405140/ e81eb58b/ Kuzart_El_ 2lam_Side_ B.html



6

شريط نغمات الألام
للشماس بولس ملاك


الوجة الاول
18mb

http://www.4shared. com/file/ 44323506/ 20b64162/ Naghmad_El2lam_ Side_A.html

الوجة الثانى
18mb

http://www.4shared. com/file/ 44328036/ da51574b/ Naghmad_El2lam_ Side_B.html


دموع الصليب ترنيمة ( سمعت اهاتك ) تناسب اسبوع الالامكلمات الترنيمة :- 
سمعت اهاتك يا ربى 
رايت دموعك يا الهى 
حين جئت اتلمس الطريق 
وجدتك تحمل الصليب 
بكيت اكثر . اكثر ماعندى 
من دموع و ندم و الم 

لتحميل الترنيمة

​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رااااااااااائع يا نيرمين 

ميرررسى على الترانيم 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي يا قمرِ*​


----------



## romaney (5 أبريل 2009)

شباب كل سنه وأنتم طيبين 
بمناسبة الأيام الجميله اللى جايه علينا 
ونرجو منكم وضع مراثى أرميا المرتله 
وشاكر تعبكم ومجهودكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## david.dodey (16 أبريل 2009)

الى اخوتى واخواتى والعاملين والقائمين على هذا المنتدى المبارك كل عام وانتم بخير يمناسبة عيد القيامه المجيد الرب يبارككم وعيدت عليكم مقدما


----------



## وائل فاروق (17 أبريل 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير يمناسبةعيد القيامه المجيد الرب يبارككم  ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ثانكس يا نيرمين
مجهود جميل​


----------



## ramy9000 (18 أبريل 2009)

حلللللللللللللللللللللللللوين اوى اوى 
ربنا يباركك نرمو


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لمرورك الجمييل 
ربنا يباركم


----------



## david.dodey (26 أبريل 2009)

لو الهموم سايده وزايده والحلول مش جايبه فايده انته بتنجى وتنقذ يامعين ++ يامعين ارحم حبايبك يياسوع اظهر عجايبك خلى كل الدنيا تعرف انته مين


----------



## david.dodey (26 أبريل 2009)

يتمحى ويخلص مرارنا يمشى ليلنا يعود نهارنا طول ما فوق عتبة ديارنا دمك المرشوش علامه بالعلامه بيك خلاصنا بالصليب رفعت راسنا والاسود جات تفترسنا بالصليب هيكون حمانا


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2009)

شريط مذهل ورائع ...كيفية الحصول عليه ....رووووووووووعة


----------



## david.dodey (28 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> شريط مذهل ورائع ...كيفية الحصول عليه ....رووووووووووعة



اخويا الحبيب الشريط باسم تختفى الاحزان من البوم للعالم جيت للمرنمه المحبوبه (فاديه بزى) وساحاول اعرف المنتدى الى حملة منه وارسلهولك سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## david.dodey (28 أبريل 2009)

الشهد يقطر من شفاتيه وجلال الملك باين عليه+++رجليه تشبه نحاس مسبوك مكتوب على فخذه ملك الملوك+++والان يجلس فى اعلى سماه وبمركباته عيخدنا معاه


----------

